# Springer - bicycle dog jogger



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

I just wanted to share my experience. The customer service at this company stinks. Placed an order for this 3 weeks ago. Nothing shows up. Called, emailed. No response. Started calling and emailing every day. 

Finally, a week later I catch a person who actually answers the phone. They say "oh, I have your message right here, I'll overnight it to you, can I have your email address so I can send you your tracking number" 

Well guess what? No tracking number and no product. Now, I have to go and dispute the charges. What a pain in the butt. If you don't want to sell your product, why have a website to take orders?

I was just looking for a way to get the winter flab off the pooch. We had less snow but more severe cold this past winter and the exercise kind of tapered off. 

I think I will be ordering this product instead - http://www.walkydogusa.com/

They answered my email question the same day.


----------

